# Winter Grilling??



## Finney (Oct 26, 2006)

nicsoon said:
			
		

> Gang,
> Just joined the Forum "officially" but I have read through a lot of the posts in the last few months.  One thing I am wondering about, being from New Brunswick, Canada, is Winter Grilling!?
> 
> Any suggestions re: winter Grilling?  ie: do I just need more coals?  I'm cooking on a OTG, by the way...and I love doing ribs, and chicken for the most part...
> ...



OTG is a great grill.  Yep just enough coals to get to the temp you want to be at.  A wind break would be a help is your area is prone to wind.  Do things that don't take too long so you don't have to be out in the cold any longer than necessary.
and... think about buying a WSM for your low and slow needs.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 26, 2006)

Great answer Chris! And you live where? BTW, welcome aboard nicsoon.


----------



## Finney (Oct 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Great answer Chris! And you live where? BTW, welcome aboard nicsoon.


My knowledge is not limited by my regional constraints.


----------



## Griff (Oct 26, 2006)

What's an OTG? I'm grilling chicken in the snow tonight.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Oct 26, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> What's an OTG? I'm grilling chicken in the snow tonight.
> 
> Griff



Griff, It's a Weber "*O*ne *T*ouch *G*old" kettle.


----------



## Griff (Oct 26, 2006)

Finney

I am impressed. You answered the thw question the same way two times in a row in two different threads.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 27, 2006)

nicsoon said:
			
		

> Not that I wanted this thread to become a tangent on slagging someone....
> 
> Thanks Finney and Griff.
> 
> And Finney - I know ribs take me about 4hrs or so, BUT THEY"RE SO GOOD!  I'll take some chills here and there for those beauties any day!


Alot of us Northern boys feel the same way!
You can't just put that smoker and/or grill away when the weather turns crappy!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Oct 27, 2006)

I keep a path snowblown to all my outdoor cooking machines....I'd go into withdrawals without good "Q" for too long.

Of course the neighbors think I'm a bit off, but little do they know...I'M A LOT OFF!....LOL


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> I keep a path snowblown to all my outdoor cooking machines....I'd go into withdrawals without good "Q" for too long.
> 
> Of course the neighbors think I'm a bit off, but little do they know...I'M A LOT OFF!....LOL


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 27, 2006)

grilling season never ends


----------



## john pen (Oct 28, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> > My knowledge is not limited by my regional constraints.



Wow, fancy shmancy answer....(please explain for us normal folk)

Oh, and welcome Nicsoon..post pics..we love food porn


----------



## Thom Emery (Oct 28, 2006)

Yea Winter is when Grilling isnt too damn hot LOL
In Summer I stop, when its in the 120s I dont go out there and cook


----------



## john pen (Oct 28, 2006)

Grilling and smoking year around here...thats therepy for my SD (seasonal disorder)


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 28, 2006)

Smoking some hotlinks right now in the snow. Get a ceramic and it's an easy ride.


----------



## firefly1 (Aug 16, 2012)

To revive things a bit...is there anything you have to think of in terms of your LP tank? Or any other constraints? I live in Ohio and it can get pretty cold there if it is fated to do that (one Xmas Eve it was -25 deg. F) . I want to grill all year long, what do I need to know about winter grilling (beside don't leave the door open too long)? Thanks.


----------



## dledmo (Aug 17, 2012)

Winter grilling is great, it teaches you not to play with your food on the grill.  Run out for a quick flip then back inside.  None of the lifting the lid and poking at the food which kills your heat.  After grilling year round in Montana and now Minnesota for 20+ years I have never had a problem because of the cold, wind is the worst enemy for grilling.  I've never had issues with my LP tanks, other than digging the spare out of the snowbank.  Grill away all winter long!!!


----------

